# Eheim 2213 good enough for 46Gal ?



## alstare2000

Hi guys just got a 46 Gal tank that I'm slowing putting together and need to get canister filter (never used one) would Eheim 2213 would be enough for it or I shouldn't even consider that one and get 2215 model.

Another question is if 2213 is enough will it require more frequent clean up/media change then let say 2215 ? (if that's the case I can justify paying more for bigger size canister as the cost of media and my time cleaning it will outgrow cheaper price of 2213 model). I'm planning to buy it used but under 1 year old so it has some warranty.

Not sure how I will stock this tank; right now I only have 10Gal now with some corys and tetras.

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## pyrrolin

well the 2213 is rated for up to 66 gallons so for your average setup it should be perfectly fine.

But if you plan to do things like over stock or very planted then you should consider going with the 2215. Or if not over stocked but very planted, you can do the 2213 and a powerhead.

If you don't mind spending the extra, go with the 2215 in case you decide to upgrade the tank to a larger one in the future.

if the fish you want like lots of current, then go for the 2215. If they don't like too much current, then go with the 2213.

many things to consider. I hope this list helps you decide what is better for you.


----------



## coldmantis

Depends on your stock my 40g breeder has 100 fish with 2x 2217. You can get away with one 2213 but those don't have much flow at all so then you need a power head which another 30+ bucks might as well pay more for a higher model. Remember 2214 on a 46 if you plan on having a lot of fish you better be prepared to clean your filter at least once a month. Mines gets a complete cleaning tubing and all every 6 months with 100 fish

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT

Compare the two filters here. 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2213/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+250.html
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2215/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+350.html
The 2213 is rated for tanks up to 66 gallons but ideally recommended for 20 gallons. 
The 2215 is rated for tanks up to 90 gallons but ideally recommended for 30 gallons.

I started with a 46 gallon bow front tank with a 2215 and still needed to add an Emperor 280 hang on back filter to keep the tank clean. 
--
Paul


----------



## alstare2000

Y2KGT said:


> Compare the two filters here.
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2213/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+250.html
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2215/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+350.html
> The 2213 is rated for tanks up to 66 gallons but ideally recommended for 20 gallons.
> The 2215 is rated for tanks up to 90 gallons but ideally recommended for 30 gallons.
> 
> I started with a 46 gallon bow front tank with a 2215 and still needed to add an Emperor 280 hang on back filter to keep the tank clean.
> --
> Paul


Wow very large spread from ideal size of tank vs "up to size".

Thank you all for your advice and I see that 2213 is out of the question.

I was trying to avoid 2217 and larger models due to price and their huge size so hopefully 2215 unit would be enough.
Just wondering if the same goes for other brands ex Marineland 360 models is rated up to 100Gal and Fluval 306 up to 70 Gal would this be more suitable for my 46Gal instead of Eheim 2215 ?

Thank you.


----------



## pyrrolin

I like rena filters. I have an xp3 on my 90. I would personally go with the xp2 for a 46, it is rated for 75 gallon. The xp3 is for 175 gallon and would be a lot of current for just a 46.


----------



## Jackson

I never run one filter 

If this was my tank I'd have 2x2217 at least 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemuj

I ran 2x 2215 on my 46g tank, and since it is planted also needed to add a power head for more flow. Like what everyone's saying, it could all depend on what you set up the tank as. I like having two just in case something happens to one of them.


----------



## alstare2000

Thanks guys for input and looks like down the road I may have to stick to running 2 filters (which is fine) 
To start me off I'll try to find 2215 and then see how things work out, I also have seen Marineland C360 used for sell for good price so may grab that one seems to have more flow then 2215 Eheim but I red some people are having issues with some leaks. Hopefully can find something soon and start cycling the tank.
Cheers.


----------



## Y2KGT

The reason the Marineland C360 canister filters are so cheap is because they are probably the worst filters of the top brands. Stick to Eheim, Rena or Fluval.
--
Paul


----------



## alstare2000

Y2KGT said:


> The reason the Marineland C360 canister filters are so cheap is because they are probably the worst filters of the top brands. Stick to Eheim, Rena or Fluval.
> --
> Paul


Price of a used/new c360 is about on par with eheim 2215s but but I did read some reviews of people getting leaks and that would be concerning. Actually many more people with issues on marineland then eheim canisters but I'm sure lot of people are running them with luck and swear by them. Ah I wish my wife just gifted me new one so I wouldn't have the issues of picking


----------



## colio

I think a 2215 will be enough for a 46 gallon. I have a 2217 on my 65 and it is a well filtered tank. Some people just really like over filtering : ) But once you are fully filtered, such that waste is getting quickly and fully removed, I don't think more is helpful. 

Depends of course on stocking levels as well.


----------



## Ischemia

Check the buy and sell section as there is a few 2217 in there for a great price


----------



## Mykuhl

It really depends on what you want in terms of filtration. A 2213 will be a good amount of biological filtration for a 46 gallon tank and a 2215 will be more than enough. Now Eheim canister filters don't have a lot of flow for it's size BUT that is on purpose , that it part of its design a slower flow through is better for biological filtration. So with that being said either one will work well for a 46 gallon tank but the 2213 may not give you as much mechanical filtration as you may want. I think that is the reason why you see quite a few people suggest 2 or more filters on a tank. I personally have only one 2217 on my 80 gallon tank and that has 17 good sized African cichlids and the filter provides sufficient biological filtration to keep the water healthy.


----------



## Mykuhl

colio said:


> Some people just really like over filtering : ) But once you are fully filtered, such that waste is getting quickly and fully removed, I don't think more is helpful.


I agree colio,
I see some people use 3 or even 4 good sized filters on a tank and I think to myself..."I could 2 or 3 tanks that size with that many filters!"lol. But again, it depends on what you are trying to achieve with your filtration.


----------



## alstare2000

Meeting with a guy with 2215 tomorrow so decision made, hopefully it's in a good shape and will be running for me for long time if it won't be enough (which time will tell) I'll think about adding something more later.
Thanks again for all the advice and all your wisdom


----------



## alstare2000

Posting a quick update since I have got the Eheim 2215 and 46gal running for about 4 months.
Got the used filter in great shape all the media was cleaned etc so not suspecting that there is anything wrong with it but it doesn't seem to be enough for this tank to achieve that clear water. 
I always see quiet bit of debris floating around the tank by passing intake maybe I will re-arrange the positioning but did it once already so I don't think that's the issue. The output (spray-bar) is excellent lot of strong flow so it moves the water in the tank very well. 
So bottom line I'm glad I didn't go for 2213 and may give it bit of time and possibly will be getting something extra or different canister. Can't get HOB as the tank is flash against the wall possibly small internal filter.


----------



## "C"

alstare2000 said:


> Thanks guys for input and looks like down the road I may have to stick to running 2 filters (which is fine)
> To start me off I'll try to find 2215 and then see how things work out, I also have seen Marineland C360 used for sell for good price so may grab that one seems to have more flow then 2215 Eheim but I red some people are having issues with some leaks. Hopefully can find something soon and start cycling the tank.
> Cheers.


you will never go wrong with getting eheim classic canister filters I have one on my tank that has been running for over 10 years. Its a eheim 2217

IMO for your tank i would go with 2 x 2213 and stay away from marineland cansiter filters i have friends who have run them and after a year the filter leaks.

Good luck


----------



## alstare2000

Thanks for advice about marinrland ones. Hopefully Fluval is better as I may get one to help eheim clear up the water. Water is always healthy so its more then enough for biological filtration. But water is never clear there is really lot of debris flowting around. 

Hopefully its not the problem with intake tube as its the bigger black one not the stock small green one, so I see lot of stuff just floating by but as everyone said eheim doesnt have high flow. My exhaust spraybar has lot of flow tho so i think all is as it should.

Also I just got fluval internal filter U2 type mainly to see if it can filter the debris. Before I invest into second canistet. Can't have over board filter as tank is against the wall.

Will keep posted how it goes.
My l144 started breeding so its getting busy in this tank.


----------



## tom g

*filter*

why don't u add a 2213 , that way u have 2 filters and u can alternate cleaning one month the 2215 the next the 2213....
I think that way u will deff have enough filtration .the plus on the eheims is that they come with quick connects that are perfect for shutting off to clean canister


----------



## alstare2000

Honestly I would have prefered one filter to do it all; just to avoid having x2 of tubbing running everywhere in the tank as it wouldn't look as good as it does now. I understand that I may not get away with what I want and in that case I'll add another canister. 
Also I would get 2213 as when it comes to maintenance and over all 2215 is great. But as a second filter I'd like to try different brand with higer flow then eheims are.


----------



## tom g

*filters*

I understand what u are trying to achieve .
but the thing about eheims is they are great filters but like I said what I like about running two filters is that u always maintain your beneficial bacteria .when u have just one filter u take filter apart and clean it and take a chance of starting a mini cycle. just my opinion I run two eheims and have no issues .I am not sure of what kind of flow u are looking for I have bothe my eheims on either end of tank so I get what I want out of my filters .the plus with the eheims is there turn off valves they help greatly to shut off filters to clean .if u are looking for huge flow then maybe u should go to a big canister filter where its over filtered for your tank and will give u the flow that u want to achieve not sure if the fx5 is something u should be looking at .
cheers


----------



## alstare2000

I red some info about some fluvals leaking so stickig to eheim just picked up 2217 will run it together with 2215 after it sets in I may see if i can run it alone and then sell 2215 or keep for next tank. 

Also want to add that the internal Fluval U2 didnt make any differane with water clarity.


----------

